# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Been a struggle to get out fishing between all the fronts this month. When we have gotten out we have had some outstanding catches close to shore though. I even got a handful of yellowfin 10-12 miles out along with the wahoos of course. I fished the two days before thanksgiving and the fishing was off the hook then. I could have caught as many wahoo as I wanted on the first day but we also wanted to try for some jumbo yf on the shrimpers. All of the wahoo ate bombers and xraps and all three schoolie yf bit on the rapala xrap. We had 8 hooters and three yf in about 2 hours before we headed west looking for shrimpers. We did find shrimpers that had sharks on them but no tuna at all. Stopped and got one aj on the way in and headed for the house.

The next day I had a group of singapore natives from wisconsin on the boat and they had never caught any fish bigger then a couple of pounds. One had never caught a fish period. It was rough as heck and I was taking waves over the bow trolling which doesnt happen too often. The first rig was a dud but after that the fish were on fire. It was soooo hard to troll into a headsea though that it made it difficult to fish. I had to either pick my baits up to go back to the rig or troll way off course to change the angle. I think we went 4-7 on wahoo and had one yf in the boat before the crew called it a day at 930. It took me almost an hour to cover 13 miles of open water in my contender.

I didnt fish for a week before I made it out three days this week. I started out checking all the nearshore floaters and of course they were dead except for one lone schoolie yf. Not much going on over there so I headed to my wahoo spots from the week before and they were now gone too. I did troll over a pogie ball on my sounder and hooked up three blackfin. I know it was a pogie ball because while we were fighting the bf the yf forced the pogies to the surface and we managed to get one 90 pound yf off of it and some more blacks before they went back down. No wahoo luck so we dropped the jigs in and picked up a limit of ajs and headed to the house.

The next two days I had some old customers in from texas. The first day we went long looking for tuna and it was a little slow. I got one about 80 on a live mullet and Kenny got a small one on a popper. We missed two more on poppers and 2 on live mullets I think before we threw in the towel to go aj fishing. They were still biting well though and we quickly put a limit in the boat on jigs.
Day two we decided the run the shelf looking for wahoo and tuna. Neither one were plentiful. The ajs were crushing our trolling baits though and I think we caught about a dozen on the troll. Picked up a couple blacks on the troll and right when we were about to give up trolling we got a mack daddy bite on a bomber. After about 20 minutes we put a 90 pound hooter in the boat.
After that we didnt have any more bites and got one scamp on jig and called it a day.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Careful fishing with Eddie, he snatches your fish 
Just kidding, Eddie, we had a blast, thanks.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Good LAWD! That's a fine hooter! Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

holy crap thats a mess of fish!! nice hoos!!!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Stud wahoo!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! Those are some nice 'uns.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to get on a trip like that one day.


----------

